# how much salt coverage can I get



## 1plownut (Jan 21, 2009)

Thinking of getting a Salt Dogg 2000 Have always ran bagged product.Is bulk coverage more or less


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Firs off .... the salt dogg is gravity feed. no auger, chain, etc. If it clumps inside ( and it will ) you will need to dig it out.

On to salt ... Not sure what your asking. technically salt is salt. Granular sizes, pre-treatment will affect the reaction of the salt and spreading. Usually bagged is cleaner or more consistent in granular size which makes for better flow. Bulk can be a mixture of garbage, mixed size but, you can get it pre-treated for cheap. Not to mention bulk is cheaper but, then you need a vee box and a bobcat and storage location. So, there are trade offs.


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

Go with a Snow Ex at BPS ask for Don or a Swenson.I have used George Webb Inc in columbus,oh for my Bulk and Bagged salt they are open 24hr during the winter.So you dont have to have storage or a bobcat.Really good people to deal with. Call them 614-625-3933


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

studebaker48;803234 said:


> Go with a Snow Ex at BPS ask for Don or a Swenson.I have used George Webb Inc in columbus,oh for my Bulk and Bagged salt they are open 24hr during the winter.So you dont have to have storage or a bobcat.Really good people to deal with. Call them 614-625-3933


What side of town do you work on? I work on the westside of Downtown near the Arena District and up north. I hate the drive to eastside to BPS now that they went down to 1 storm again. lol


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

Dublin to New Albany and a little in obetz. I hate driving down to there other store to takes forever. So are going to switch to bulk. I would get a used salt spreader and fix it up that is what I have been doing this year. You can not be competitive in this market with out switching to bulk. 40 fifty lb bags of rock salt at 4.00 a bag is 160.00 an bulk is what 95.00 max for the same amount of product. It is a no brainer. GWI is really good to work with have you called them about bulk salt they might know of some bulk spreaders that are used.Craigs list is pretty good.


----------



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

Bump to the top


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

studebaker48;803965 said:


> Dublin to New Albany and a little in obetz. I hate driving down to there other store to takes forever. So are going to switch to bulk. I would get a used salt spreader and fix it up that is what I have been doing this year. You can not be competitive in this market with out switching to bulk. 40 fifty lb bags of rock salt at 4.00 a bag is 160.00 an bulk is what 95.00 max for the same amount of product. It is a no brainer. GWI is really good to work with have you called them about bulk salt they might know of some bulk spreaders that are used.Craigs list is pretty good.


Tossing the idea around, but storage is my problem. No outside space to store at.


----------



## 1plownut (Jan 21, 2009)

So you guys don't recommend salt doggs.I heard they where pretty good.But was told a yard of salt is approx.1400 lbs don't seem like much material in a 2 yrd hopper.Can haul alot more bagged product.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

1plownut;804936 said:


> So you guys don't recommend salt doggs.I heard they where pretty good.But was told a yard of salt is approx.1400 lbs don't seem like much material in a 2 yrd hopper.Can haul alot more bagged product.


A yard would be closer to 2400#


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I still consider Hydro over anything but here goes...
We purchased two as a try out last year; we worked a few kinks out (gravity feed issue).
Our in house fabricator designed a brace to keep front up eleiminating the problem; hopefully saltdawg will redesign the mold front to eliminate this problem. A few others to point out: if your running all sorts of electic components, you may consider a one step above alternator, we've compared both spreaders; truck with higher output spreads much better. Far as clumping material, keep your surplus covered and loads covered; we also ran extreme wet treated sand; was sluggish but still spread ok Also make a barrier to protect the quick detach spinner, hopefully I can look through last years photos and post.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

The salt dogg 2000 will spread anything you put in it. Its auger fed. Mine has spread at least 250 ton of bulk salt.
72 50#s will strike it even with the grate. Dry bagged goes way further then wet bulk. And it takes ice ban at the spinner like a dream, to make it really go a long way.

Dont shy away from the Salt doggs if your spreading any kind of salt. The only issues I have had is wet bulk freezing in the hopper, and that will **** up any spreader, I dont care what it is, or who makes it...


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

Young Pup;804760 said:


> Tossing the idea around, but storage is my problem. No outside space to store at.


That was my problem no outside storage or bobcat at first. GWI let me come a pick salt up 24/7 when it was snowing outside. So that problem was eliminated. I was able to make enough money in one year to get outside storage and a small bobcat. I still use them even with my outside storage. Their facility is pretty handy when you have trucks going all over. I would call them. 614-625-3933 tell them jake sent you they will help you out they are good people to deal with.ussmileyflag


----------

